# Moving to Oaxaca



## Nina Chandler (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,
This single, retired, female is ready to move to Huatulco. I moved to Lake Chapala in 2015 and then moved to Querétaro in 2018. I came back to the US to address some health concerns and handle a family emergency in 2021. I was at the last year of my temporary residency application and now will have to start all over. Ugh 😫.
I've been all over Mexico and know it will always be home. I've already gone through just about everything everyone has concerns about so there won't be any culture shock, homesickness, etc. I've driven to Mexico from CA all by my lonesome, not one problem.
I'm flying down in Sept 2022, for 2 weeks, to find a place to live.
I'm seeking a home with the following amenities:

2 bed, 2bath, full kitchen, fully furnished. Place for car off street.
A balcony, patio or garden would be great. Air conditioning and utilities included would be fantastic.
I'm a writer and a tranquil, quiet place is necessary. My price range is 700US incl utilities. I'll be ready to take possession in October 2022.
Thank you kindly 😊,
Nina Chandler


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Are you sure you can't just get an RP using the 'get an RP on the basis of having been on RT for four years'? Or directly financially qualifying for an RP? I'd certainly try and see what the consulate says, can't hurt to tell your story.


----------



## Nina Chandler (7 mo ago)

I'm working on seeing what my options are as we speak.
I may have to wait until I get there and go directly to INM and plead my case.
Thanks for responding 😊


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

You might get an exception because of covid, I read INM made other exceptions (such as allowing people on tourist visas to extend their FMM beyond 180 days).

You also might be able to argue that you completed 3 years, you need to only complete 1 more year, because the rule is completing 4 years, not 4 consecutive years, if they won't give you RP right now you can try that as a fall-back argument.

Just wishing you good luck.


----------



## Nina Chandler (7 mo ago)

eastwind said:


> You might get an exception because of covid, I read INM made other exceptions (such as allowing people on tourist visas to extend their FMM beyond 180 days). You also might be able to argue that you completed 3 years, you need to only complete 1 more year, because the rule is completing 4 years, not 4 consecutive years, if they won't give you RP right now you can try that as a fall-back argument. Just wishing you good luck.


 Great. Thanks so much. I appreciate the info 👍🏽


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

People sometimes get RP when they first apply. It seems to depend on which consulate you go to. I think Eastwind is correct that they will probably give you some break since you have resided in mx for so long. It may also depend on financials and income so none of us can tell you for sure what they will do but its definitely possible or maybe it will be just one more year of rt.


----------

